# hello from Clyde



## eagle1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

greetings from Clyde Lodge
currently serving as chaplin, PM "96 & '06
ride a Harley Softail Heritage Classic
any other brother who ride in west texas clyde abilene area welcome to contact me
jprice5@clydelodge.org


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome Brother....


----------



## RJS (Dec 1, 2008)

Howdy Brother!


----------



## owls84 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to MOT. Please jump right in with some of the discussions.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 1, 2008)

welcome brother, I bet you have probably ridden with my mentor.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Brother !!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome my brother!


----------



## Joey (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Brother!


----------



## kmfisher1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Joey said:


> Welcome to the forums Brother!


 
Welcome! Clyde is God's country~


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow! I just realized that even Brother Joey beat me to this greeting... dang I have been slacking!

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 2, 2011)

Greetings brother!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## eagle1966 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you brothers for the belated greetings


----------

